# Trick or Treating with Quillow



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

Would it be a bad idea to take my little Quillow with me trick or treating? I could have her in her fleece bag all warmed up. I probably won't, but she looks so darn adorable in her costume that I want people to see her!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I wouldn't for a number of reasons:
1) You never know when she'll want to pee/poop... in which case you will have to carry a pee/poo covered snuggle sack :lol:
2) I don't know where you live, but in Montreal (where I live), it's already only 5 degrees celsius during the day... so that is too cold for me to be comfortable with (in terms of taking Kashi out).
3) All the noise from the people awwing and ahhing might bother/agitate her~

I'd say just take a bunch of photos and post them on facebook! And on HHC so we can get in on all the cuteness


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

The above are very good points and I agree probably not a good idea. If you have kids or are in school maybe you can take him/her to a classroom halloween party to show her off. Less people, but still gets seen, not as cold, and you can leave easily if hedgie gets too stressed.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't take Harvey and Izzy out unless it's at least 75 degrees. It's stressful going from mid 70's to 50's here in Michigan. I wouldn't. I don't even like to take them in the car (even pre-warmed) in this cooler weather (unless I have a vet emergency).


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

how did you manage a costume may i ask?


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

SpiritWolves1 said:


> how did you manage a costume may i ask?


I bought an extra small dog costume.


----------

